# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Hitchhike

## Kaniaz

I’d been tired, under
the weather, but the ansaphone kept screaming:
One more sick-note, mister, and you’re finished. Fired.
Apologies to Armitage.
Stitch that, I remember thinking,
you can walk from there.

----------

